# Adding a Propane Starter



## texas-smoker (Mar 28, 2009)

I am wanting to add a propane starter to my wood burner what kind of burners do ya'll use and where do you get them? Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 28, 2009)

Probably not what your looking for but this is what I use

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=91033


----------



## texas-smoker (Mar 28, 2009)

That would be easier though I never thought about that. Thanks


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 2, 2009)

It hooks right up to the propane tanks for grills. Problem is I never have any gas hooked up on the grill when I need it. I love it though.


----------



## carpetride (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a weed burner as well.


----------

